# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Shop "[Thanh lý] Nhiều đồ rẻ cho các bác " - Dọn kho ngừng kinh doanh

## trodjngung

Xin chào tất cả anh em.
Dạo này em ẩn thân cũng lâu rồi chắc nhiều ae cũng nhớ  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
Do chuyển đổi công việc nên không còn thời gian theo đuổi tìm kiếm đồ phục vụ cho ae được, nhà còn ít đồ em dọn dẹp dần thanh lý cho ae nào cần. Tks
Rât mong được ae ủng hộ.
Do công việc nên việc gửi hàng cho ae nào đặt hàng sẽ có đôi chút chậm chễ nên ae thông cảm.

----------


## trodjngung

#01 Camera công nghiệp
Hàng ko biết sống chết hình thức ổn. Có thế nào bán thế. Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#02 2 em gác tay hàng bán cả 2 giá 50k, lẻ 30k/em

----------

v0danh

----------


## trodjngung

#03 Nhôm định hình 30x30 dài 80cm có tầm 20kg
Giá 55k/kg đã bán

Đính kèm 76789Đính kèm 76790Đính kèm 76791

----------


## trodjngung

#04 Mấy em đế từ

150k em có tay đỏ còn em này
50k em chỉ có đế đã bán (đế to thì ko bật sang chế độ off được)

----------


## trodjngung

#05 Bánh xe chiu lúc AC-600 của Hàn
Giá 300k/bộ (4  chiếc) Có 2 bộ Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#06 Combo thông số như trên hình.
Một bên thiếu block
Hàng full đủ cả nắp chắn bụi các kiểu, nhưng do ngày xưa em tháo ra để tìm block thay nhưng không tìm dc giờ bay mất đâu hết ôc rồi
Giá 500k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#07 Lô màn hình 9in cổng vào AV như hình
Có 2 em lên đẹp , 1 em lên sọc như hình
Còn 6 em bị vỡ màn
Giá 200k đã bán
Link ảnh các bác xem ở đây nhé
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post162082

----------


## trodjngung

#08 Hàng nhôm dày cho ae về chế vai máy tải nặng, làm Z dài hoặc chế thành X
Mặt nhôm đã anod có taro lỗ khoảng cách như trên hình
Mỗi em nặng 12.6kg
Còn 1 bộ đủ ốc như hình còn lại thiếu ốc bắt
Đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post162045

----------


## trodjngung

#09 Kìm Mỹ giá 100k Đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post159841

----------


## trodjngung

#10 2 em PLC Fuji đầy đủ dây giắc như hình
Giá 500k cà 2 em
Giá cho ae về nghiên cứu vui chơi

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post160395

----------


## trodjngung

#11 3 em này không biết là gì trông hay hay
Đã bán
Một em thiếu lò xo để giữ cân 3 đầu như hình

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post159386

----------


## trodjngung

#12 Combo Z đầy đủ chắn bụi thiếu mấy con ốc gắn chỗ chắn bụi
Thông số trên hình
Bị vỡ áo bắt vít me
Giá 200k đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post159398

----------


## trodjngung

#13 Giắc servo hàng to có 3 bộ
Giá 100k tất cả có gạch

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post159403

----------


## trodjngung

#14 Mấy em đầu lắm vào bộ hút chân không mini như bên phải hình
Đồ khí này đều bằng đồng vàng
Giá 300k bác nào quan tâm thì trả giá nhé

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post159406

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ cho tôi gạch cái đế từ có đui đèn và cái đế từ có tay màu đỏ , cái kìm Mỹ giá 100k nhé. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------

trodjngung

----------


## trodjngung

#15 Chân máy bằng nhôm 80x80
Kích thước như hình, nặng hơn 2kg/1 chân giá cả bộ 4 chân 450k đã bán
Hàng tháo máy nên có 2 chân hình thức ko được đẹp như Ngọc Trinh, xước xát

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post159079

----------


## trodjngung

#16 Bộ giác hút cho ae nào chế gắp phôi
Giá 100k/em

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post158322

----------


## trodjngung

#17 5 em giác hút cho ae chế nhấc phôi
Giá 100k

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post158823

----------


## NhanSoctrang

#11 3 em này không biết là gì trông hay hay
Giá 100k tất cả
Một em thiếu lò xo để giữ cân 3 đầu như hình

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...#ixzz671LkEsXB
tui  lấy món này

----------


## trodjngung

> #11 3 em này không biết là gì trông hay hay
> Giá 100k tất cả
> Một em thiếu lò xo để giữ cân 3 đầu như hình
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...#ixzz671LkEsXB
> tui  lấy món này


Bác liên lạc lại với em qua sdt ở chữ ký bác nhé. hoặc zalo theo số điện thoại đó luôn bác nhé. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#18 2 em van khí bằng inox 316 như hình
Hàng gần như mới Giá 100k cả 2

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157585

----------


## trodjngung

#19 Em cảm biến lưu lượng Keyence to vật vã
Định đấu dây test như nhìn hoa mắt quá  không biết đấu thế nào
Giá 100k

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157596

----------


## trodjngung

#20 Ray ABBA bản 20, tổng dài 280
Hàng cho ae nào về làm Z
Giá 250k/cặp đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157671

----------


## trodjngung

#21 Em tay quay hàng đứt dây
Giá 100k Đã có gạchhàng made in Japan các bác nhé

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157870

----------


## trodjngung

#22 2 em đèn tháp Giá 100k đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157879

----------


## trodjngung

#23 Bộ 3 em gối BF 15 hàng mới như hình thiếu mỗi hộp
Giá 150k cả 3 em có gạch

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post158055

----------


## trodjngung

#24 Cặp BNC  cốt phi 20 Giá 100k/cặp có gạch

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post158056

----------


## trodjngung

#25 Còn 1 tấm nhôm này loại to 9.4kg giá 500k đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157043

----------


## trodjngung

#26 Combo cho ae nào cần
Em combo trượt khí có ray, mẻ 1 góc nhựa như hình còn lại hình thức vẫn đẹp
Giá 200k

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post156853

----------


## trodjngung

#27 m ML-5000XII không biết dùng làm gì với dùng thế nào
Bác nào thích thì inbox e nhé, nội thất thì đẹp cực kỳ, có hàng như hình
Giá 500k

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155609

----------


## trodjngung

#28 Combo 1 ray làm Z
Đã bán

Đính kèm 76803Đính kèm 76804Đính kèm 76805

----------


## trodjngung

#29 Bộ HIWIN PMED Serires
Hàng cả bộ có màn hiển thị, em cảm biến như hình, không có dây nguồn. Test ok còn dùng thế nào e cũng chưa nghiên cứu kỹ
Bác nào quan tâm pm zalo em gửi video nhé
Giá 300k

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155642

----------


## trodjngung

#30 Bác nào dùng dc em pin nào thì để e tặng em đó

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155825

----------


## trodjngung

#31 Xilanh tròn KTEC và SMC tổng dài gần 400, hành trình 300
Giá 120k/cặp đã bán

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155156

----------


## trodjngung

#32 Còn 3 tấm nhôm loại 2 giá 150k/tấm
Hình và thông tin các bác xem link : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155283

----------


## trodjngung

#33 Đồ hơi ko biết là gì Giá 70k

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155382

----------


## trodjngung

#34 Ốc lẫn, chủ yếu hàng M5
Giá bán thu hồi vốn 30k/kg

Link ảnh: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155002

----------


## elenercom

Mình gạch 3 cái BF15 và cặp NBC20 nhé bác chủ. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#35 Có 50 em bánh xe cho ae về vui chơi
Giá 3k/em đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#36 Bộ góc có thể làm ke bắt động cơ cho ae nào cần
Số lượng thì có tầm chục em thôi giá 15k/em đã bán 
Chất liệu bằng nhôm dày 10mm các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#37 Van khí khư hình giá 20k/em hàng Nhật các bác nhé
Có tầm hơn chục em

----------


## trodjngung

#38 Thân máy cưa vòng NG120 XL
Trước e mua về định chế con cưa bàn mini nghịch chơi,  nhưng sau thời gian với công việc không nghich được
để lại cho ae nào chế ạ. Đã test điện chạy ok các bác nhé
Hàng chỉ có như hình giá 500k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#39 có tầm chục sợi usb-com như hình
Có sợi ngắn hơn tí chắc đủ ae cắm Giá 15k/sợi đã bán

Đính kèm 77193Đính kèm 77194Đính kèm 77195

----------


## trodjngung

#40 Bàn hút chân không mini
Còn mấy cái loại như hình hoặc tương tương tự như hình
Do lâu ngày cũng lười ko lôi ra xem cho rõ là loại nào
Bán giá rẻ 20k/cái đã hết

----------


## VanToan234

hình lỗi không xem được bác ơi, bác up hình qua trang này rồi dẫn link về:

https://2.pik.vn/

----------


## trodjngung

> hình lỗi không xem được bác ơi, bác up hình qua trang này rồi dẫn link về:
> 
> https://2.pik.vn/


Tks bác em đã sửa lại. Nếu hay lỗi nhiều thì chắc phải up lên đó

----------

VanToan234

----------


## trodjngung

#41 Lọc khí loại nhỏ không có đồng hồ bán giá theo kg cho aej
Bán theo kg nên em cứ lựa bừa thôi các bác nhé, khó nhăt được theo loại ae mong muốn. Tks
Giá rẻ bèo luôn 40k/kg bán từ 2kg trở lên

----------


## trodjngung

#42 1 em khung nhôm làm Z mini khá ổn
Thông số trên hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#43 Đèn cấp sáng cho camera
Bác nào tìm hiểu hoặc có xem qua về camera công nghiệp thì sẽ biết camera loại này phải cấp sáng ngay chỗ đầu mắt camera để soi hình ảnh cho rõ
Đèn LED này loại nhỏ nguồn cấp 12-24v vỏ ngoài bằng nhôm sơn đen
Bán cho ae về nghịch vui chơi giải trí Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#44 ÍT dây giắc bán cả đống theo kg
Giá 150k/kg Đã bán
Dây thì chỉ những loại giắc giống hoặc tương tự như hình đã đăng

----------


## trodjngung

#45 Camera công nghiệp - Trước có bác gạch tất cả nhưng liên lạc lại ko thấy trả lời
Bác nào bốc hết hộ e nhé
Đã bán
Link hàng: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...l=1#post163793

----------


## trodjngung

#46 Bộ tinh chỉnh XY mini hàng đẹp long lanh
Thông số như trên hình các bác nhé, cao 70mm
Giá 300k/bộ XY đã gắn liền, có cả đế bắt Hàng có số lượng ae nào ôm dc hết inbox

----------


## trodjngung

#47 Nhôm đẹp cho ae làm vai hoặc chế đồ gì nếu cần
Bán theo cặp ae nhé
Loại hơn 5kg/cặp giá 300k
Loại 2.8kg/ặp giá 170k đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#49 Nhôm tấm đẹp giá 60k/kg còn mấy tấm thôi Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#50 Ke góc 20x20 hàng siêu dày và đẹp với bịt đầu nhôm định hình 20x20, 30x30
Tất cả có hơn chục kg giá 60k/kg hàng như hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#51 Bộ EZ limo hành trình dc tầm 150
Giá cả bộ kèm  thêm 1 drivẻ Bác nào quan tâm thì trả giá ghìm hàng

----------


## trodjngung

#52 Time có 1 em đẹp 1 em xấu Giá 50k cả đôi

----------


## trodjngung

#53 mạch Mega và MyiR hàng chỉ biết cắm lên điện
Giá ra đi nhanh gọn cho cả 2 em 300k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#54 3 em count nhỏ Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#55 Đồng giá 50k/hình

Đính kèm 77709Đính kèm 77710Đính kèm 77711
Đính kèm 77712Đính kèm 77713Đính kèm 77714Đính kèm 77715
Loại này có 4 hay 5 chiếc gì đó

Đính kèm 77719Đính kèm 77720
Đính kèm 77722Đính kèm 77723Đính kèm 77724
Đính kèm 77725Đính kèm 77726

----------


## trodjngung

#56 Bác nào dùng em này thì inbox nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#57 100k/em

Đính kèm 77733Đính kèm 77736Đính kèm 77738Đính kèm 77739Đính kèm 77740

----------


## trodjngung

#58 Ke góc 20x20, 30x30, đầu bịt nhôm định hình 20x20, 30x30 thanh lý lấy vốn giá 40k/kg
Ke góc 40x40 mốc như hình giá 40k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#59 Đế từ như hình, hoạt động tốt. Ae xem kỹ ảnh nhé Giá 150k/em đã bay e mày đỏ

----------


## thuhanoi

> #55 Đồng giá 50k/hình


Mình lấy, Gửi mình hình này nhé.thank

----------


## kimtan

> #52 Time có 1 em đẹp 1 em xấu Giá 50k cả đôi
> 
> Đính kèm 77697Đính kèm 77698Đính kèm 77699Đính kèm 77700


Hàng còn không Bác? còn em gạch đôi này nhé

----------


## trodjngung

*Hàng không con hình là không còn hàng bác nhé.
Các bác lần tới hỏi em còn hàng nào không inbox zalo theo sdt ở chữ ký giúp e nhé. Trên này e ít ol ạ. Tks*

----------


## trodjngung

#60 *Do không có nhiều thời gian đang bài theo từng đồ một xong add với ae thông cảm ạ*
*Link đồ thập cẩm của em dọn được lần này
Trong đó có đồ khí, đồ điện linh tinh, đồ nhôm
Giá thì chắc chắn rẻ, ae xem hình cần hỏi giá cái nào inbox zalo cho e theo sdt ở chữ ký nhé. Tks*
Link ảnh bán hàng: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...OAbbXzOsmUu4s4

----------


## trodjngung

#61
*Do không có nhiều thời gian đang bài theo từng đồ một xong add với ae thông cảm ạ
Lâu lâu lại dọn cho sạch kho ạ. Lần này e sẽ cố gắng chăm chỉ up bài cho ae
Ae nào cần gì cứ inbox, giá thanh lý, mặc cả thoải mái ạ*
Để rõ hơn e viết thêm cho ae dễ hiểu
Thư mục 8-9-2020 bao gồm các đồ:
Giá treo màn hình, tivi, bộ di chuyển xy bằng tay Giá 150k/chiếc
Puly và dây đai số lượng như hình, bán cả giá rẻ lắm Tất cả như video 250k
Đèn led cấp sáng cho kính hiển vi soi nổi hoặc ae chế thành đèn gì cũng dc: 40k/chiếc
Link ảnh bán hàng: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing

----------


## trodjngung

#61 Cập nhật thêm đồ ngày 10-9

Có các món sau:
Loadcell nhỏ Giá 150k tất cả
Đồ linh tinh cho ae yêu khoa học Giá rẻ lắm ae nào quan tâm inbox ạ
Điều khiển động cơ Tất cả 200k
Đồ điện linh tinh Tất cả hơn 1tr tí
Khung làm Z (Bằng nhôm) Giá 120k

Link ảnh bán hàng: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing

----------


## trodjngung

#62 Cập nhật đồ ngày 11-9

Gồm các món sau:
Loadcell khủng 100k
Đồ khí Quan tâm từng loại inbox tất cả giá 700k
Động cơ các loại Tất cả 500k
Bộ trượt lên xuống cho kính hiển vi điện tử 50k/chiếc
Vòng bi Tất cả 70k
Bộ đột tay có thể chế thành khung hàn cell pin (sắt nặng gần 10kg) Giá 250k

Link ảnh: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing

----------


## trodjngung

#63 Cập nhật đồ ngày 12-9

Gồm có các đồ
Khớp nối nhôm loại to vĩ đại giá 50k/em
Thêm video bộ trượt cho kính hiển vị điện tử cho ae hình dung rõ hơn

Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing

----------


## son_heinz

Chân giá kính HV có mấy cái b ơi

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> #63 Cập nhật đồ ngày 12-9
> 
> Gồm có các đồ
> Khớp nối nhôm loại to vĩ đại giá 50k/em
> Thêm video bộ trượt cho kính hiển vị điện tử cho ae hình dung rõ hơn
> 
> Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing


Nhôm cây định hình vuông mấy vậy bác , giá bán bao nhiêu 1 kg?

----------


## son_heinz

e muốn lấy 2 cái chân kính HV với 2 đèn

----------


## trodjngung

> Nhôm cây định hình vuông mấy vậy bác , giá bán bao nhiêu 1 kg?


Bác liên hệ e qua sdt tiện trao đổi a nhé.
Nhôm định ình thì e còn mấy tanh 30x30 dài tầm gần 2m thì phải
GIá 55k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#64 Cập nhật hàng ngày 15-9

Gồm các đồ
 - Bộ trượt panme, mang cá Giá từ 50k (tùy từng loại)
 - Khóa điện 100k
 - Kìm 100k
 - Đồ gá cho bác nào cần, có 1 bộ kẹp cho camera dino Giá 100k
 - ống kính cho camera công nghiệp Giá 70k
 - Bộ trượt bằng nhôm (nặng tầm 3kg) Giá 200k

Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing

----------


## trodjngung

#65 Cấp nhật đồ ngày 17-9
Gồm các đồ
 - Giá bắt màn hình có ảnh chi tiết 150k/chiếc
 - Chụp chi tiết bộ khung sắt chế khoan tay hoặc hàn cell 250k
 - Ray nhỏ bản 7, 12 chi tiết trên hình mong muốn bán hết liên hệ trực tiếp
 - Vítme để lâu, bán giá thanh lý ae liên hệ

Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...NH?usp=sharing

----------


## saudau

Cái này giá sao vậy bác?

----------


## trodjngung

> Đính kèm 78498
> 
> Cái này giá sao vậy bác?


Con này 250k bán rùi bác nhé. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#66 Cập nhật ngày 08-10
Toàn là xilanh khí các bác nhé
Có mấy con step nhỏ 100k/cả đống
bác nào ôm cả giá đẹp ạ
Còn ae nào ứng loại nào thì inbox zalo cho e cho tiện ạ

Link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...fA?usp=sharing

----------


## dhcmra

nhiều loại tốt quá chủ thớt

----------


## Trantrui

Mấy em chân đế sao bác.

----------

